# Fibrosarcomas At Vaccine Injection Sites In Dogs



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Below is the Journal of Veterinary Medicine abstract of an important study demonstrating that dogs develop fibrosarcomas at vaccination sites, just as cats do. Some veterinarians deny that dogs develop cancerous tumors at vaccination sites --this study suggests otherwise! The researchers used the presumed injection sites of rabies vaccines in the study. 
Anyone who wishes to have a copy of the full study e-mailed to them as an attachment, please e-mail me at *[email protected]*. 

Kris L. Christine 
[email protected] 
Founder, Co-Trustee 
*THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND* 
http://www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 

IngentaConnect Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteris... 
*Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas* 

*Journal of Veterinary Medicine*, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291(6) 

Vascellari M.[1]; Melchiotti E.[1]; Bozza M.A.[1]; Mutinelli F.[2] 

[1] Address of authors: Istituto Zooprofilattico Sperimentale delle Venezie, Histopathology Department, Viale dell'Università 10, 35020 Legnaro (PD), Italy; [2] Corresponding author:, Tel: +39 049 8084261, Fax: +39 049 8084258, Email: [email protected] 

Abstract: 
Summary 

Fifteen fibrosarcomas, surgically excised from presumed sites of injection in dogs, and 10 canine fibrosarcomas excised from sites not used for injection were histologically and immunohistochemically compared with 20 feline post-vaccinal fibrosarcomas. Canine fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites were of grade I (3), of grade II (4) and grade III (8). Two fibrosarcomas from non-injection sites were of grade I, four of grade II and four of grade III. Feline samples were classified as grade I (2), grade II (4) and grade III (14). All fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites of both species showed lymphocytic inflammatory infiltration located at the tumour periphery, while two canine fibrosarcomas from non-injection sites showed perivascular inflammatory infiltration within the neoplasm. All samples were immunohistochemically examined for vimentin, smooth muscle actin, muscle specific actin and desmin expression. All tumours were positive for vimentin. Ten canine fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites and all feline samples contained cells consistent with a myofibroblastic immunophenotype. Aluminium deposits were detected in eight canine fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites and 11 feline post-vaccinal fibrosarcomas by the aurintricarboxylic acid method. The present study identifies distinct similarities between canine fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites and feline post-vaccinal fibrosarcomas, suggesting the possibility of the development of post-injection sarcomas not only in cats, but also in dogs. 

Document Type: Research article ISSN: 0931-184X 


DOI (article): 10.1046/j.1439-0442.2003.00544.x 
SICI (online): 0931-184X(20030801)50:6L.286;1- 

The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are accessible online at http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm . 

The *2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are downloadable in PDF format at http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocumen...s06Revised.pdf .
_________________
Kris L. Christine 
Founder, Co-Trustee 
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND


----------

